# Where to get 2 Chipmaster motor mount anti vibration pads



## bigtrev8xl (Jan 17, 2013)

Doing my on going renovation of the chipmaster,I'm now in need of 2 motor mount anti vibration pads.
I've emailed a company in the USA **LINK** who have as near as I can make out, are as near to the originals with 1/2" unc (13)threads, waiting for a response(hopefully) unfortunately some US companies won't ship to the UK for some reason.
Part No 5025H13U25 **LINK**
Does anyone know of any other suppliers at sensible money?
Thanks
Big Trev


----------



## bigbull (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Bigtrev, did you ever find these mounting pads?
I also have a Chipmaster and took a look at my motor mount,
it seems that your mount is not the same as mine since my motor
is ridgidly mounted onto to the mounting plate without any rubber
mounting pads, was this original with your Chipmaster or something you added?
bigbull


----------



## architard (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought replacements for mine from McMaster Carr. Here is a link:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#vibration-damping-sandwich-mounts/=lnbrjx

I believe they ship internationally.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Feb 27, 2013)

bigbull said:


> Hi Bigtrev, did you ever find these mounting pads?
> I also have a Chipmaster and took a look at my motor mount,
> it seems that your mount is not the same as mine since my motor
> is ridgidly mounted onto to the mounting plate without any rubber
> ...



I'm sure mines as it was when it left the factory in 1967,but I've seen some as you described with the motor and variator as one unit,my variator is directly above the motor and driven by a toothed belt,what's the set up in your Chipmaster?
The company in the US didn't reply to my emails,so I ended up using some metric equivalent mounting pads, not what I wanted but it's got that part of the job done.
Cheers Big Trev


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Feb 27, 2013)

architard said:


> I bought replacements for mine from McMaster Carr. Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#vibration-damping-sandwich-mounts/=lnbrjx
> 
> I believe they ship internationally.



Thanks, I ended up using some metric equivalents.
Cheers Big Trev


----------

